# Mostrar fallas de sensores en automóvil en pantalla LCD color



## Emi864 (Abr 11, 2013)

Buenos días amigos electrónicos!!!! 

 Abro este tema buscando un poco de ayuda y conocimientos para emprender un proyecto que me viene ocupando la cabeza hace un tiempo largo. Les cuento, tengo un automóvil el cual cuenta con computadora con información gráfica, en resumen, me muestra si alguna puerta quedó mal cerrada, si le falta algún líquido al motor o el estado de las pastillas de freno, también si me he olvidado de colocar el cinturón de seguridad. Pero mi genio me puedo y yo quiero "modernizar" esta parte del auto, actualmente este proceso de información la muestra por una pantalla de cuarzo, donde esta graficada la silueta le auto y en la misma me muestra las fallas de mismo (también me muestra fallas en el sistema de luces, como ser fusibles quemados o focos quemados), con respecto a los niveles de los líquidos, si hay alguno en faltante me prende una luz avisando el faltante. Yo quisiera mostrar estas fallas de forma un poco mas moderna y llamativa, mi idea sería instalar una pantalla LCD color de 7" con entrada S-video o USB y que en la misma se vea no la silueta del automóvil, sino una representación gráfica del mismo, en la cual se muestre estas fallas si existen...

 El problema con ésto sería que no solo tengo que construir un módulo y programa que me permita visualizar ésto que prendo en una pantalla, sino que también debería modificar o hasta rehacer los módulos que controlan los diferentes sensores en el auto.

 Para completar un poco la info, o complicarla, les cuento, yo soy técnico electrónico y estudiante de ing. electrónica, me gusta investigar y hacer las cosas por mi cuenta, pero para lo antes mencionado, no se por donde empezar... Para el que me pueda dar una mano se lo voy a agradecer...

 Muchas gracias de antemano y Saludos!!!


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 11, 2013)

> El problema con ésto sería que no solo tengo que construir un módulo y programa que me permita visualizar ésto que prendo en una pantalla, sino que también debería modificar o hasta rehacer los módulos que controlan los diferentes sensores en el auto.


y ya tienes algun diagrama por donde empezar??


----------



## morta (Abr 12, 2013)

Primero nos tendrías que contar por lo menos que auto es para ver que protocolo de comunicación maneja, si tiene tantos sensores seguramente es multiplexado así que lo que propones no es nada fácil y barato.

Por otro lado pensá que si cometes un error y por algún motivo alguna modificación que hagas termina dañando la computadora del auto, reponerla te va a salir muy caro si se consigue el repuesto.


----------



## Emi864 (Abr 17, 2013)

Gracias solaris8 y morta por las repuestas!!! 

 El auto es un Ford Sierra modelo 91 y la computadora no es complicada de reparar, cuando compre mi auto no andaba y yo la puse hacer andar bien, es más, tengo otra guardada que funciona por si algún día la necesito. La verdad que no estoy muy al tanto de los nombres técnicos como para poder explicar como funciona el sistema, pero voy a ser un esfuerzo para explicar, cada sensor maneja 2 resistencias, una de 180 ohm y otra de 1380 ohm cuando el sensor marca que esta bien en sus terminales hay 180 ohm, cuando marca falla hay 1380 ohm, y en la salida de la computadora solo manda a la pantalla una señal cuando hay una falla y ésta la muestra, se que es una explicación muy vaga, pero antes de meter mano en la instalación de auto me gustaría diseñar la gráfica del auto, que programa puedo usar para hacer ésto?? o sea, yo lo que quiero hacer ahora es "dibujar" el auto y ahí hacer que se abran las puertas, baúl, capot y esas cosas, se puede hacer ésto?? que programa puedo usar?? 

 Desde ya muchísimas gracias!!!


----------



## gladiadortuc (May 20, 2013)

Estimado. No tengo mucha idea (por no decir nada de idea) de los sensores que utilizan los vehículos nuevos, ni sus tecnologías. Por tu descripción todo se limita a medir dos estados resistivos o bien quizá tensiones. En fin... Eso es solucionable en casi todos los casos con algún microcontrolador y un circuito adecuado que permita hacer las mediciones. Hasta un PLC industrial podría hacerlo. 

La cosa es cómo presentarlo. Todo depende también de los costos que manejes. Empecemos por una forma un poco más "ingenieril". 

Una Tablet barata, con Android, puede usarse de pantalla. Habría que programar un "SCADA", o sea un programa que presente en pantalla de forma adecuada los datos que lea. Las aplicaciones Android se programan en JAVA -en general no es muy complejo aprenderlo porque se parece a un C, creo- y así poder mostrar todo lo que desees, inclusive se podría considerar la interacción del usuario con la pantalla dinámica de la Tablet mientras ésta lea datos del microcontrolador. En un segundo paso sería que la Tablet pueda escribir y modificar parámetros en el microcontrolador y, a su vez, éste pueda actuar sobre algunos mecanismos del auto (siempre que no sean freno, temperatura o cosas así que sean factores críticos y de riesgos). Por supuesto que también hay que programar el microcontrolador y hacer la circuitería periférica para adecuar la lectura. Esa es la solución más sencilla y rápida que se me ocurre por mi experiencia en como se hacen las cosas en automatización industrial.

La otra alternativa, como vos lo planteas en la cabecera, el micro con la pantallita de 7" -aclaro que no conozco el funcionamiento ni la complejidad de programación porque no he trabajado con ella-, pero imagino que tendrías que pensar una suerte de "CPU" que haga de interfase entre un micro que lea los parámetros y la presentación. En este caso tendrías que plantear primeramente los parámetros a leer y cómo deseas presentarlos. Una vez hecho eso, ver cómo programarás el microcontrolador que va a escribir en la pantalla con todas sus animaciones y gráficos, para mí sería más sencillo usar el lenguaje C en este caso. Y  pensar en la comunicación con el segundo microcontrolador que estará dedicado a leer  los datos desde los sensores. Por supuesto, también hay que programarlo a éste úlitmo. 


    LCD 7" -> µControlador CPU <=> µControlador de CAMPO <=> Sensores/Actuadores



El planteo con 2 microcontroladores es para simplificar las tareas de cada uno de ellos, alivianar los programas para tener una buena velocidad de presentación y lectura de datos de campo (sensores y demás), sumado a que pueden ser módulos independientes con dedicación exclusiva a una tarea. Esto sirve en casos de fallas y si se queman cosas sería más sencillo de identificar, reparar o cambiar cada una de las unidades.

Sin embargo, aunque los costos con la Tablet sería bastante más alto, se gana en la seguridad del funcionamiento. Y me arriesgo a decir que incluyendo el aprendizaje de Java, renegar con la comunicación USB y todo eso, creo que es la más segura, rápida y eficiente. 

De hecho yo lo estuve meditando para poner un sistema así en mi "chata" que es una "reliquia" porque es modelo '66. O sea ponerle varios datos, cuentavueltas y hasta velocímetro, además de todos esos chiches nuevos presentados en una Tablet, imitando el tablero original (que pude repararlo así que no funciona).

Espero te sirva la idea. 

Abrazo y suerte. No dejes de contar las ideas que van surgiendo y cómo vas solucionando.


----------



## solaris8 (May 20, 2013)

emi864
creo que con esto podes empezar, son los diagramas electricos del sierra

http://www.fordsierranet.com.ar/Diagramas%20Electricos.htm


----------



## Emi864 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hola a todos!!! Antes que nada, gracias gladiadortuc, me diste una mano grandísima en lo que quiero hacer, los diagramas que posteo Solaris8 ya los tengo impresos y guardados para consultas.
 La verdad que me gusto mucho la idea de utilizar una tablet, yo he echo programas con C y C++ y se que Java es muy parecido a los antes mencionados, pero solo he echo algunos programas demasiados sencillos, así que debería practicar más.
 Ahora estoy investigando un poco como hacer el SCADA, que al ser sincero, no tengo la menor idea como empezar, pero por suerte vivimos en la época de las comunicaciones y el internet lo que facilita muchísimo la búsqueda de información.
 Mi idea es empezar por algo simple, solamente mostrar por pantalla las fallas que indica, quizás agregarle cosas simples como mostrar temperatura del motor y exterior o esas cositas simples, pero como segunda etapa. Mi idea es utilizar los módulos operativos que ya tiene el auto, éstos módulos solo responden con 2 estados por diferentes salidas, (el módulo operativo de la computadora del auto tiene 12 entradas de los 12 diferentes sensores y 18 salidas que las muestra en la pantalla de cuarzo). Los estados los muestra así, si por ejemplo se abre una puerta, el módulo responde con un pulso, ni bien se cierra la puerta, el módulo no responde, si encuentra una falla en el sensor o algún cable cortado responde con una sucesión de pulsos por un lapso de 60 segundos. 
 Ahora les hago una pregunta para ver si entendí bien lo que debería hacer, si utilizo éstos módulos del auto, debería hacer un circuito integrado con un microcontrolador el cual "entienda" y "traduzca" las señales, convirtiéndolas en digitales para que éste se conecte a la pantalla o tablet, no??? 
 Desde ya muchísimas gracias por sus ayudas, se que es difícil explicar este tipo de inconveniente, y más aún cuando quien pregunta no esta del todo actualizado o integrado en la materia, por eso les agradezco sus ayudas!!!
 Les dejo un videito de la pantalla del auto, apenas se pone en contacto hace un chequeo, por eso prende todas las luces y abre las puertas, luego del chequeo, queda funcionando como debe:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QGrUfGHoFIc

 Saludos!!!


----------

